# GDM funktioniert nicht...

## Michael_E

Hallo !

Der neue GDM sieht zwar wirklich wundervoll aus,  funktioniert bei mir aber leider nicht. Zwar kann ich nach Eingabe des root-Passworts in die Konfiguration, wenn ich mich aber als User (Oder root) normal einloggen will, startet nur der XServer neu und ich lande wieder in GDM...

KDM und XDM funktionieren hingegen einwandfrei... kennt jemand dieses Problem ?

Michael

----------

## franco

Jup, exakt dasselbe Problem hab ich hier auch. Ich habe zu dem Thema mal einen Bug abgesetzt ( https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4617 ).

Gruesse,

Franco

----------

## spyro

kannst du in sessions nix auswählen ? oder verkenne ich das probelem ?

bei mir läuft er nur wenn hat er ein fehler beim runterfahren des rechners ...

.spyro

----------

## franco

Es ist egal, welche Session Du auswaehlst. Nach der Eingabe des Passwortes kommt wieder der LoginSchirm.

Ich habe mal in der /etc/make.conf

USE="-pam"

gemacht und mit

emerge gdm

das Paket neu gebaut. Seitdem kann ich mich einloggen, aber Gnome als Session !!friert mir den kompletten Rechner ein!!. Morgen werde ich mal den kompletten Gnome ohne PAM neubauen und schauen, ob es daran liegt.

Gruesse,

Franco

----------

## Achilleos

das problem kenn ich. die einzige lösung, die bei mir funktioniert hat ist /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf wieder auf "factory default" zurücksetzen.

also:

cp /etc/X11/gdm/factory-gdm.conf /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf

----------

## Manny Calavera

Updatet bitte alle mal auf die neue gdm-Version (gdm 2.4.0.1) und sagt, ob's funktioniert!

Vgl. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4617

see you,

- Manny -

----------

## jay

Habe vor 4 Tagen geupdatet, seitdem keine Probleme mehr.

----------

